# Fungus on Driftwood



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've got a fungus growing on my driftwood. I tried the "Bleach Method" that you would use for algae control and it did nothing. I'm afraid to soak it in bleach longer/more concentrated because I don't want to kill my moss. Will a fungicide intended for fish infections work to kill this stuff?

All the white stuff is the fungus:









Notice the small white areas. These are relatively new compared to the large white patches in the above photo.









Any info will be helpful. Thanks,

Dave


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If it was me, I'd pull the moss off and boil that wood.


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I too noticed some white, cottony type fungus on my DW ..I had soaked this wood for about 6-8 wks to help reduce the tannins and about 5 days after putting it into the tank, it has this growth. Is this normal?

These are large pcs, not surethere is a pan big enough to bol them in.... is this a standard routine for DW?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

n2fish, I think you're in the same boat I'm in. My driftwood is also too large to fit in a pan for boiling. I had soaked mine in a sink and poured boiling water over it, so the water it soaked in was HOT, but not boiling. But, like I said, I even tried the bleach (19:1 dilution for 5 minutes) in my sink.

I hate to spend money on fungicide if it won't work, but I REALLY don't want to have to re-do the moss tying either.  But, if it gets worse, I may just remove the moss, soak the wood in VERY STRONG bleach solution for a few hours, and then start over. :crybaby:

Does anyone think there's a chance the fungus would 'hide' in the moss and simply show up again after putting the moss back on?

-Dave


----------



## n2fish (Jun 15, 2008)

I read on another thread where someone is doing a 2.5 twig setup that his oak twigs started developing some white stuff but he added a snail that ate it.... I wonder if this will work for us?

I was going to add some trumpet snails to the tank anyway.... keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've had a fungus similar to this on some driftwood in a past setup. I simply left it alone and it went away on it's own. I don't know if the fish, shrimp, or snails ate it but it definitely went away within a couple of weeks. 

Since this seems to be somewhat common with certain types of driftwood, I assume there must be some sort food source in the wood for the fungus. Once that food source is consumed, the fungus dies off.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

MatPat, 
that at least gives me a ray of hope. Maybe my tank just needs a break from ME messing with it.  I'll be gone for a 4-day trip this weekend. I'm interested to see how well the aquarium will do and if that fungus will grow or subside.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

A four day break may do your tank some good. The fauna may get hungry enough to eat at the fungus if it starts to die during your vacation.

I don't know much about your tank but make sure to add ferts before you go away and maybe shorten the photoperiod a bit too. The fungus more than likely isn't light driven but algae definitely is. Every small step helps when it comes to preventing algae


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Update of sorts:

I've traveled out of town on "long weekends" for two weekends in a row and this weekend will be the third (and last for a few weeks...THANK GOODNESS!). The days I've been home I've had very little time to care for the aquarium other than just the very basics, and so far no real problems.

Some film algae on the front glass is the only algae (other than the usual). And the fungus on the driftwood is still there, but fading in spots, so, it looks like it will eventually go on its own.


----------

